# John Collins ACL Soda Bottle



## dominionator (Sep 5, 2011)

Good evening!

 Yesterday I found a 10oz. John Collins Soda bottle in a local dump that was abandoned in 1965. It is in fairly good shape, most of the ACL is there, and the white parts are a bit yellowy. It's got the big red JC on the front with the "Yours Truly John Collins" script on the lower neck. 

 Are these rare bottles? it is similar to this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOHN-COLLINS-BOTTLE-DISPLAY-MINT-/190486482725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59e10f25

 Chris


----------



## Bixel (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris,

 John Collins are not overly rare. I see them around from time to time, but since I dont collect ACLs I cant give you an accurate value, but if you get me a pic, I can find out for you.


----------



## splante (Sep 8, 2011)

hi repost in the soda section,you should get a lot of hits


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2012)

John Collins bottles are from waterloo , quebec . i found a broken one a couple weeks back and saw one today in antique store so i bought it . there is also one on ebay for $16 . it wasn't sold just in quebec though , was sold in ontario too as its only english on the bottle i have .


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2012)

opps this post should be moved to acl soda section , i didn't realise it was here .


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2012)

..sorry, read the title wrong.. []


----------

